# Tino vom Felsenschloß - is he in your dogs pedigree?



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

So out of curiosity because I've seen him in a lot of pedigrees, how many people here have dogs with Tino vom Felsenschloß in their pedigree? 

Please also share a picture of your dog who shares lineage with Tino. 

Here's Dax. Picture taken yesterday. He's a year old.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

yes , I have several . Tino was an excellent source for high natural tracking drives.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

carmspack said:


> yes , I have several . Tino was an excellent source for high natural tracking drives.


this would be Nicholas,
Line-breeding for the progency of Carmspack Stan and Chiba vom Parchimer Land

Carmspack Blackjack Johnson


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

My guy is linebred 4-4 on Tino. Now if I only had some good pictures to post of him.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Lucy Dog , that is interesting , what is the pedigree?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

carmspack said:


> Lucy Dog , that is interesting , what is the pedigree?


Line-breeding for the progency of Chash vom Beerenhof and SG Edge von Schraderhaus 

You've seen it before a while back.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Carmen, I will take a look at those links when I'm on my computer later. The tracking drives helps explain Dax's CONSTANT sniffing of everything. I've never had a dog that just goes to town with his nose the way he does.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

KZoppa , on the http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ethinking-popular-early-socialization-19.html

I announced that the little female has arrived --- she is a repeat of
this combination same as Nicholas, and the younger 3 brothers 
Line-breeding for the progency of Carmspack Stan and Chiba vom Parchimer Land , 

after travelling from the breeder , being shipped by air across the continent , another 3 hour drive to the Kawarthas then snow mobiled across a dark icy lake , she crossed the threshold and she was sniffing every where !! (as I expected).

Tino is identified with strong tracking . This particular combination is built for the work -- Tino and Lord Gleisdreieck line breeding


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Here's a few pictures I just took of Hoya, my 4-4 Tino boy.


----------



## daisyrunner (Dec 5, 2013)

Yeah he is in my pup's as well. I think I attached a pic. Not recent though.


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Tino is Eli's grand sire. He (Eli) turned 16 months last week.




















Note to self, remove his collar when taking pictures!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Eli is one handsome dog.


----------



## daisyrunner (Dec 5, 2013)

Love the sables!!!


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Love the black sables!!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Zefra has Tino (dam side) and Lord (sire side) and has quite the nose on her. Also has pretty extreme hunt drive. Won't quit until she finds what it is she is looking for. This area of her working ability has been tested recently through scent detection and she is just doing awesome. Can't wait to start tracking her in the next few weeks (I really slacked on that up until this point.. lol).

Pedigree: G Wild Winds Zephyr of Cognac

Recent pic (sorry about the chain, we were both sitting on this big swing at the park.. lol)


Needing to get her whole head in the container... Yeah, I think you found it Zef.. lol.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Grim has Tino in his pedigree!
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=2035172-viking-vom-gildaf


----------



## daisyrunner (Dec 5, 2013)

Updated pic !


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks guys. I appreciate it. Its very intriguing to learn all this and see it. I still have several questions but I'll post in a bit after things settle down a bit here.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

carmspack said:


> this would be Nicholas,
> Line-breeding for the progency of Carmspack Stan and Chiba vom Parchimer Land
> 
> Carmspack Blackjack Johnson


Carmen, Iwan (grandsire on the dams side) is now owned by Weberhaus and he is said to be a very nice male. He is new to the kennel but they are happy with him so far it seems.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

carmspack said:


> Eli is one handsome dog.


Thanks Carmen!


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

Tino is Qiva's grandsire


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

mjta said:


> Tino is Qiva's grandsire


Adorable! What's the pedigree?


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

Qiva is out of Lux vom Kameruner Eck and Hetja von Schraderaus


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

GSDAlphaMom: Wow. Eli is heart-stoppingly handsome!

I am really enjoying this thread. I may be taking on a 10 month old Tino great-grand daughter. She is also showing great natural ability on the tracking field, and such a sweet-natured youngster.

KZoppa: Thanks for posting. Looking forward to your questions so I can learn as well. I am very green to the WLs.


----------



## NateB (Nov 16, 2012)

Eli is a stunner. Love the black sable.


----------

